# Just ordered 335d



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

European delivery for pick up May 4, 2010. Cain't wait to get my hands on the car and 425 ft/lbs. of torque.

From the postings on this forum, it seems like the car has been well recieved to say the least. Great stories of long haul driving.

How many years do you think it will take until they phase out the $900.00 tax credit? 

Reading about the problems with the fuel not shutting off during refill. Does it still do that if you do not fill up all the way? If you had half a tank, and the tank capacity was 16 gallons and you stopped filling at say, 5 or 6 gallons, that would not spill would it?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Stevarino said:


> European delivery for pick up May 4, 2010. Cain't wait to get my hands on the car and 425 ft/lbs. of torque.
> 
> From the postings on this forum, it seems like the car has been well recieved to say the least. Great stories of long haul driving.
> 
> ...


It kept happening to me till I found a newly built chevron with the latest diesel pumps. I can let her go at full blast and it will stop before overfilling.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevarino said:


> European delivery for pick up May 4, 2010. Cain't wait to get my hands on the car and 425 ft/lbs. of torque.
> 
> From the postings on this forum, it seems like the car has been well recieved to say the least. Great stories of long haul driving.
> 
> ...


I had some spillage the first time I filled up, but I found a station in town where I don't have that problem - nozzle shuts off when full as it's supposed to. Seems to depend on the station/pump.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Stevarino said:


> Reading about the problems with the fuel not shutting off during refill. Does it still do that if you do not fill up all the way?


That was a real problem..an annoying problem...for a while.But now,I buy 99.9% of my fuel at one of two stations near me and neither station's pumps overflow when I fill to the top.On the rare occasion when I buy elsewhere I calculate about how much I'd need to fill up (16 gallon tank) and then subtract 2 or 3 gallons and put that amount in.Problem solved...for me,at least.


----------



## KComp (Feb 24, 2010)

magbarn said:


> It kept happening to me till I found a newly built chevron with the latest diesel pumps. I can let her go at full blast and it will stop before overfilling.


I am in LA also. Where is this new Chevron station with the latest pumps?


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Congratulations !*

Be sure to post the pics and if possible share your daily experiences on the ED forum !


----------



## clippernation (Mar 1, 2010)

KComp said:


> I am in LA also. Where is this new Chevron station with the latest pumps?


I'm from Alhambra, (10 min from dtown LA) and there are a couple here that fill correctly for my d. The 76 on Atlantic and Valley and the Shell on Garfield and Valley.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Stevarino said:


> European delivery for pick up May 4, 2010. Cain't wait to get my hands on the car and 425 ft/lbs. of torque.
> 
> From the postings on this forum, it seems like the car has been well recieved to say the least. Great stories of long haul driving.
> 
> ...


for phase out, the maker needs to sell a certain number of alt fuel cars (I think 335d, x5 35d and X6 hybrid are eligible). not sure of the #, but it should be listed on the irs website. I believe bmw's reported units sold are posted there too, listed by quarter and 2009

http://www.irs.gov/businesses/corporations/article/0,,id=212558,00.html

enjoy ED and the 335d!


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

kestrel said:


> for phase out, the maker needs to sell a certain number of alt fuel cars (I think 335d, x5 35d and X6 hybrid are eligible). not sure of the #, but it should be listed on the irs website. I believe bmw's reported units sold are posted there too, listed by quarter and 2009
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/businesses/corporations/article/0,,id=212558,00.html
> 
> enjoy ED and the 335d!


Tax credit will be there till 60,000 vehicles are sold. Exempt value might go down as no of vehicles go up. But in case of prius they didnt change till 60k So its a long way to go for 335d.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

lalitkanteti said:


> Tax credit will be there till 60,000 vehicles are sold. Exempt value might go down as no of vehicles go up. But in case of prius they didnt change till 60k So its a long way to go for 335d.


The way I read it, it is 60,000 units of any qualifying hybrid or advanced lean burn vehicle by maker (ie, add up all 335d, 35d, and X6 hybrid sales together).

http://www.irs.gov/newsroom/article/0,,id=157632,00.html


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

It is my understanding that the entire tax credit expires by statute on December 31, 2010...

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/afdc/laws/law/US/349

So unless Congress reauthorizes the tax credit legislation, it won't be available after the end of this year regardless of how many eligible vehicles have been sold.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> I had some spillage the first time I filled up, but I found a station in town where I don't have that problem - nozzle shuts off when full as it's supposed to. Seems to depend on the station/pump.


I have studied this problem and I keep a caliper in the trunk to decide what to do. The problem centers around the design of the flap design to prevent filling the tank with Gasoline. You have to have a nozzle that can penetrate at least 57mm (marginal -- 60mm or better is great). The problem is that US pump nozzles have this spring wrapped around the nozzle to hold the nozzle up when unattended. That spring keeps the nozzle from penetrating sufficiently.

I have measured the nozzles at all the diesel pumps in the three counties surrounding my home and I have a list of those that have sufficient setback on the spring (minimum 57mm). Some pumps by the highway have had the spring cut back radically (so that there are 3-4 inches of bare nozzle available). Those are terrific! Unfortunately, on my recent trip to FL I found few that worked on the highway. For those situations, I calculate the amount of fuel needed based on the mileage reading on the computer and subtract one gallon. I stop the pump at that point. Otherwise you can have one heck of a mess.

I do the same thing when I am forced to use the BMW supplied adapter. Nozzles don't shut off properly when using the adapter either.

Regards,
<TED>


----------

